# Any popular ports lists?



## BlueCoder (Apr 24, 2013)

There are so many ports in the ports tree it's hard not to overlook stuff just going by one line descriptions. Plus there is no easy way to filter ports that active and or popular.

Are there any lists for recommended ports to check out anywhere? I'm especially looking for command line stuff and daemons.

I've already seem most of the popular Linux apps stuff.


----------



## cpm@ (Apr 24, 2013)

Recommended ports, not exactly, but check FreeBSD Monitor website. Also, could be interesting the statistics about most watched ports.


----------



## lubnet (Apr 24, 2013)

You can also check port's description at www.freshports.org website.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Apr 25, 2013)

bsdstats.org, has a menu item: Ports.  One can browse x11-clocks, for example, and it may show which ones are most likely to be installed in the reporting systems.


----------

